

White House Taps Tech Entrepreneur For Cyber Defense Post - Alex3917
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/03/19/AR2008031903125.html

======
Alex3917
I assume most people here have at least heard of The Starfish and the Spider,
but I'd also like to put in a word for his two Braintickers books. The first
is a book of questions for the year 3,000, like "When we can match or exceed
many or all human physical and mental skills with computers or appliances, how
will we define our reason for being?" The second is a book of questions for
CEOs. I think one of the best ways to measure the intelligence of a person is
by the questions they ask, so I'm really glad to see Rod get the post.

